# Songs about the seasons



## SopranoGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm putting together a thematic recital on the four seasons and am looking for any suggestions. Soprano repertoire please


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Now the first comes to mind Schubert's Im Frühling...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Frühling (and optionally also September) from Strauss' four last songs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strauss - Kathleen Battle - Frühlingsstimmen - Voices of Spring :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Wolf's _Wiegenlied im Sommer_ and _Wiegenlied im Winter_.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

From Mozart's stock of concert arias. No doubt this lovely aria would have found a place in an opera had he lived longer.

Mozart - Schon lacht der holde Frühling
(Spring in its beauty is already smiling), KV 580,






Flowtow - The Last Rose of Summer (from the opera Martha)


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Strauss - Kathleen Battle - Frühlingsstimmen - Voices of Spring :tiphat:


Yes, this is wonderful! :clap::cheers:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

SopranoGirl said:


> I'm putting together a thematic recital on the four seasons and am looking for any suggestions. Soprano repertoire please


Haydn's great The Seasons oratorio - it has many arias. A masterpiece, imo, and definitely worth attention.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> Wolf's _Wiegenlied im Sommer_ and _Wiegenlied im Winter_.


And Wolf's Im Frühling






One of those songs that gets better and better with every listening. The words are wonderful, of course.


----------

